# N Fl Gathering V Pics page 2 (warning may take awhile to load lots of pics)



## beer-b-q (Apr 10, 2011)

Great Pics... Looks like some great food too...


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are some great pics, thanks to all involved for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics! Looks like a great time for all!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 11, 2011)

Great folks and great food!!!!

    Awesome time!!!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

SumoSmoke and Pineywoods under the banner


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Desertlites under the banner













Eman surveying the situation













In the front is RioGrande and Otter's dad, farther back is Eman and his wife Sherrie and off to the right is AlBlancher


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Cracklins being fried













Sarah gets in on blowing bubbles



















Boykjo getting into the oyster shucking







Kyle into the oyster shucking (Kyle is one of the active duty service members we were honored to have come to the Gathering with Bamafan)







Moink Balls


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a few more pics to add later but have to get some more stuff done around here today


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 11, 2011)

The pics look awesome jerry. Looks like a good time by all!!


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to admit that i was not surveying the situation , It was more of a what the heck do i need to do next.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry due to complaints about loading time we split this into several pages and on the last page you can post replies

Page 3 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 4 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

If you missed page 1 here it is  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics


----------

